# Toddler girl hair style question



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

My 22-month old DD needs a hair cut. DH and I want her to have long hair, but the problem is that all the hair grows forward from the back, so she has lots of hair in the face as a result, even though the hair that is getting in her eyes grows from the back of her head. I have trimmed the hair that *should* be bangs, but she's still a shaggy little person. She won't keep a barrette in for more than 5 seconds. I could just cut all the hair that grows forward to keep it out of her eyes, but my concern is that it will then never get heavy enough to hang down instead of going forward. All of her little friends have little ponytails or barrettes or whatever to keep their hair back, but that definitely won't be happening unless I invest in a straight jacket.

I know, not a very big problem, but if anyone has any ideas for me, I'd appreciate them.

Thanks.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Does she have enough to put in a pony/pig tail? My now 16.5 month old dd wouldn't keep barrettes in her hair and could pull out the cloth covered hair bands. Then I switched to Goody Ouchless bands. They're stretchy like rubber bands but don't get caught in the hair. They seem to be covered with silicone or something slick like that. You can wrap them around the hair enough times so that they don't slide out or come out easily by little hands. But, when you go to remove them, you're not taking a hunk of hair with you - with just a little bit of mama sized pressure they slide out.


----------



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

No, not really. She has a gigantic head and the hair at the very back is short because it was being broken off or pulled out for the longest time by rubbing from sheets. I guess it's just so fine that it couldn't hold up to the pressure. So now she has a really strange hairdo. It's long and very straight in the front, going past her eyes. Then in the back, the hair at the nape is very long, mid-back length, but it curls up so it doesn't appear to be much longer than the tops of her shoulders. And the hair at the back of her head is just a few inches long. And full of split ends so very snarly. I should really cut off the long bits at the back, but I love those curls and I know they won't come back -- DH and I both have very straight hair and her hair in front is clearly extremely straight.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmmm . . .we went through that phase. I trimmed it twice - the first time a day or 2 after she turned 1 and then again a month or so later. The shortest part was smack in the middle of the back of her head. The front goes down to her chin and the back past the nape of her neck.

But, you don't have to put all of her hair up in a pony/pig tail. Can you at least do a side pony/pig tail or top one Pebbles Flintstone style with the hair that's long in the front?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I am going through that phase right now with my DD. Thank God she lets me keep a hairbow in it most of the time. I will be watching this thread for more ideas.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I know what you mean about the curls, I HATED to cut off dd's curls, but it was time to let them go.

Before hair cut: Lovely curls!

I gave dd a haircut at 24 months. Her hair was always in her face, even though she had bangs, and no matter how much I combed it, it was in her face (as you can see from the pictures).
Messy hair - even with combing
In her face, even with bangs

We gave her a short bob, and it looks really cute, and is MUCH easier to care for.
New cut side view:
New cut from the back
Doesn't even interfere with licking the bowl!

You could give her a nice little bob (with bangs to keep it out of her eyes, or not), with it maybe a little shorter in back than in the front (to take care of the unevenness of the hair). That would be very stylish!


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My dd has very straight hair. We are trying to grow it out and right now the bang area reaches her lip so we're getting there. It does grow forward from about mid-head though. She does tolerate pigtails or ponytails pretty well so I resort to those when we're going out. If we're at home she prefers to look at the world through the hair. At least you don't have MIL telling you that you are impairing her vision by refusing to cut her bangs


----------



## EmmaJane (May 26, 2005)

We're in largely the same boat with 18-month-old Miss T. I didn't realize until last week how half the hair on her head wants to go into her face... even when I was combing it wet, it fought back.

We've been doing ponytail holders and/or barrettes for months now, and she tolerates them pretty well. (In fact, if she finds a hair thingie on the floor, she insists on it being put into her hair immediately... there have been some wild constellations of ponytails!) The best have been some little metal clips with soft plastic around the "spring" part; if I put in two of those when her hair is wet, they can stay for hours.

But we will have to cut it eventually, and I don't see how to give her bangs without cutting over half of her hair into the bangs.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
We gave her a short bob, and it looks really cute, and is MUCH easier to care for.
New cut side view:
New cut from the back
Doesn't even interfere with licking the bowl!

Ohmygosh, that is SO CUTE! I am *so* making a haircut appointment for my DD. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Sarah, are you describing my DD? I could have written that post!! Just so you know that at least one of E's little friends is shaggy, has the Donald comb-over coming from the back of her head, and won't leave a pony tail in.

A friend suggested waiting until this summer, shaving it off and starting over. I've been considering it.


----------



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

LynnS6, that really is a darling cut. Is she much older in the pictures with the cut? It's like she goes from being a baby in the messy hair pictures to a big girl in the cut pictures. Maybe I'm just afraid of Eloïse getting big. It looks like your DD's hair goes back and to the sides, rather than all going forward like my DD's does. I want to avoid cutting huge amounts of her hair just because it all grows forward. She will totally look like a boy if I do that. We were in the UAE and Oman for the last month and people kept referring to DD like she was boy. I wonder if it was the hair of if it was just that she often wore trousers.

As for ponytail holders and barrettes, etc., I will keep trying, but I have yet to find anything that she will leave in. If I put something in, she pulls it out immediately and hands it to me, and then points to her head to get me to put it back in. I put it back in and she pulls it back out. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## rpar003 (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahmck* 
As for ponytail holders and barrettes, etc., I will keep trying, but I have yet to find anything that she will leave in. If I put something in, she pulls it out immediately and hands it to me, and then points to her head to get me to put it back in. I put it back in and she pulls it back out. Lather, rinse, repeat.

We have exactly that problem, although lately it's getting better. DD has just hair like you describe - it mainly grows from the back of her head forwards, it's very straight and very fine. We've been putting little clips in her hair to hold it out of her face, and most of the time she'll pull them right out and ask for them to be put back in again. But about 10% of the time she'll get distracted and completely forget they are there (until she delightedly catches sight of herself in the mirror!).


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I just cut Marah Jade's hair short and it helped so much.

Before: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...ictures015.jpg

After: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...ictures023.jpg

We are dealing with a cowlick and naturally wavy hair. It is so much nicer now.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hmmm...I don't have any pictures! But dd's hair sounds similar to your little one's...

I saw a book about 6mo ago that had illustrations of these adorable little bob haircuts...I think the book was originally published in the 1920's in Sweden and the little girls all had the same basic hair style...straight bangs with a straight blunt cut that hit below the bottom of the ears but just above the collar of their dresses. DD loved the pictures and I decided to give the hair cut a try (totally bald kiddo till about 11mo, then little miss shaggy but willing to tolerate hair thingies like bows till around 16mo, then shaggy and totally against anything resembling hair control!).

Anyway, I did the cut while dd sat on my lap watching Sesame Street (a rare treat for her and a stone still toddler for me!) and I've repeated it twice as needed. It's perfect since it has turned her hair's tendancy to "flip forward" into a sort of curl that looks cute but doesn't get in the way, and I've even had people ask where I had her hair done because it just looks so "little girl cute/carefree".

I'll see if I can find a picture to add to this, but I hope the description helps!


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Just wanted to put in that the hair going forward thing is "all the rage" (







) with the hipsters now, perhaps there is someway to work with it. Like a little bob, something like LynnS6 posted, but with a few layers on the sides so you can let it come forward. (i think this is how my dds hair will be soon, right now its still pretty scarce, but has that same forward growing thing.)


----------



## kellykins (Oct 13, 2004)

sooo cuuute...
I love the little bob.
My dd has the "extreme pixie" LOL -- she's just now back to having as much hair as she did when she was born.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I think a bob or a pixie cut sounds(and looks!) cute.


----------

